# Bilge light stays on pump not running



## bfish

Bilge light comes on and the pump is not running. Turned off switch and light stays on. What is wrong?


----------



## X-Shark

The light is still getting power some how.


----------



## Ocean Master

Look on the back of the switch and make sure none of the connections are touching. The light is built into the switch and will come on when the switch is turned on even if nothing is connected to the power out terminal. It could also be a bad switch. If it's a simple SPST on/off switch there are 3 connections. The power in is in the middle. The power out is next and the ground for the internal light is the outermost terminal.


----------



## reefcreature

Does the bilge pump work when the switch is turned on?


----------



## bfish

No the pump does not work when turned on


----------



## X-Shark

Then the power wire to the pump is unpluged, break in power wire to the pump, Bad Ground or bad pump.


----------



## bfish

*Bilge*

If the float switch was stuck up would it make the light stay on? How do I test the switch or the pump?


----------



## X-Shark

That depends..? Do you have one of those "All-In-One" units? Or a individual float switch and pump?


----------



## Ocean Master

It depends on the way in which it was wired. If it was wired correctly yes the light would be on when the float switch is up. 

You need to remove the bilge pump from its base plate, if it has one, and check for operation. Some pumps have a built in float switch and some use a separate float switch. It's really simple what you are trying to achieve. 

Pictures would also help.


----------



## bfish

It's not all in one. It has a seperate rule switch


----------



## X-Shark

typically the way people wire them is you have to cut the units out of the system to check them.

I have a different method when I install them that eliminates that move.

All the connections are made here. This makes it easy to diagnose a problem in the future and also easier to do a replacement part. With the normal way I see them, there is no way to test a component unless you stab thru the insulation or cut the piece out of the system and check it.


A J
B K -------- All Grounds
C L
D
________
E = Fused Power from Start Batt for 2000GPH pump M= Wire from Float switch
F = Power wire to High Water Alarm [at Helm] N= Wire from float switch
G = Power from Switch panel @ Helm to 2000GPH pump [Manual switch] O=Hot lead to bilge pump2000
H = Fused power from House Batt for 1500GPH pump P= wire from float switch
Q= wire from float switch
I = Power from Switch panel @ Helm to 1500GPH pump [Manual switch] R=Hot lead to bilge pump 1500

The light Blue lines show where jumpers were installed.


----------



## bfish

Wow thanks for everyone's help. I found that the heat shrink connector on the power wire failed (corrosion). the float switch was loose so I screwd it bak down. I got a new heat shrink connector and some liquid electric tape. I,m back in business. Thanks for everyone's help. Tight lines


----------

